# LinkedLIst / ArrayList Konstruktor



## ipstyle (31. Jan 2011)

HI zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen/erklären, wie man für eine Linked bzw. für eine ArrayList oder für eine HashMap einen Konstruktor schreibt?

Beispiel:


```
class üben

public static void main (String [] args)

{

LinkedList <Integer> liste = new LinkedList <Integer>();

//wie schreibt ich nun für LinkedList einen Konstruktor (Grundgerüst)
```


Danke.


----------



## Widdsen (31. Jan 2011)

Meinst du damit wie man diese deklariert und initialisiert oder was?


----------



## ipstyle (31. Jan 2011)

Nein, ich meine wie man für bspw. die LinkedList einen Konstruktor schreibt, damit beim Erzeugen der LinkedList eben dies geschieht, was in dem KOnstruktor drin steht....eine LinkedList is ja auch ein Objekt....normalerweise schreibt man den Konstruktor ja immer "Name der Klasse {...}"...und ich möchte das eben für mein Objekt, in diesem Fall die LinkedList haben.

Gruß


----------



## Michael... (31. Jan 2011)

ipstyle hat gesagt.:


> normalerweise schreibt man den Konstruktor ja immer "Name der Klasse {...}"


Konstruktor: NameDerKlasse(...) mit {} werden Codebereiche abgegrenzt.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe soll eine Klasse definiert, so dass die daraus erzeugten Objekte eine LinkedList enthalten!?


```
public class MeineKlasse {
    private LinkedList <Integer> liste;
    
    //Konstruktorbeispiel
    public MeineKlasse() {
        liste = new LinkedList <Integer>();
    }
    ...
}
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Feb 2011)

Möchtest du den Konstruktor der LinkedList erweitern ?

also sowas machen:

```
import java.util.LinkedList;

/**
 *
 * @author Colin Clausen
 */
public class ExtendedLinkedList<E> extends LinkedList<E>{

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ExtendedLinkedList<Integer> list = new ExtendedLinkedList<Integer>();
    }

    public ExtendedLinkedList() {
        super();

        System.out.println("Erweiteter Konstruktor aufgerufen");
    }
}
```

Ausgabe ist:

```
Erweiteter Konstruktor aufgerufen
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 1 second)
```


----------

